# Rodent Forum



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

New Forum for Rodents.

Check out RodentsRus - Login

Hope the link works!​ 
Its a new site but looks great for those of us who have more furries than reps.


*Pouchie.*
ps - will still be coming here too of course! :notworthy:


----------



## EASTCOAST.EXOTICS (Apr 1, 2008)

it looks a promising site


----------



## hamsterhaven (Apr 3, 2008)

A good forum 
So how long have you had the forum for?

Hamster Haven


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, I signed up *weeks* ago but no staff have approved me :S

QUOTE:

"Currently your account is waiting for approval from a staff member. Once an administrator has approved your account you will get access to this forum."


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

Cookaaaaay said:


> Well, I signed up *weeks* ago but no staff have approved me :S
> 
> QUOTE:
> 
> "Currently your account is waiting for approval from a staff member. Once an administrator has approved your account you will get access to this forum."


same here :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

is this your site pouchie?


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 14, 2009)

God how long do i have to wait???


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Considering the OP was posted on 03-04-2008, over a year ago, I'm guessing, and it's only a guess that this forum is now defunct.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

haha ooh i didnt take no notice of the dates.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nope, not my forum.

It looked promising but never took off.


----------



## rat320 (Dec 22, 2009)

*rats?*

im new to RFUK and i'm interested in buying a pet rat or rats for breeding and am not sure ho to obtain them seeing as they fall under the rodent category i though i could ask about them ... also i am aware that it is a reptile forum.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If you want rats for breeding I would highly recommend getting along to a show and/or contacting the NFRS (google for details) for a breeders list. Always best to start with decent rats, and they have a nationwide list of breeders. :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Their email address is [email protected]

:2thumb:


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Re the forum RodentsRus... there used to be a british-based rat forum called Ratz R Us but - would you believe it - the Toys R Us corporation in America tried to sue them for copyright of their name and the forum had to close. Seriously, they were landed with a lawsuit!!!!!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I doubt it, because technically Ratz R Us still exists: http://www.ratzrus.co.uk/community/forum 

They did a server upgrade of some sort and all old posting/member accounts were lost, but it is still the same people running it. Same URL addres and everything!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

mattm said:


> I doubt it, because technically Ratz R Us still exists: http://www.ratzrus.co.uk/community/forum
> 
> They did a server upgrade of some sort and all old posting/member accounts were lost, but it is still the same people running it. Same URL addres and everything!


I wasn't aware they were up & running again, as I was offline for a couple of years.... they did have to close for a while though - I guess they must have won against the giants! Good for them!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I was never an active member but yes I do remember they closed for a good while.


----------

